
Ada Lovelace: Enchantress of abstraction - mkempe
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v525/n7567/full/525030a.html
======
lowlygod
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBbVbqRvqTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBbVbqRvqTM)

This is a nice short video about her. And I read a bit more about her in this
book: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Information-History-Theory-
Flood/d...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Information-History-Theory-
Flood/dp/1400096235)

------
mwest
It would have been Ada Lovelace's 200th birthday this year. The Bodleian
Library will be displaying a slew of Lovelace paraphernalia, open to the
public from October. There's also a symposium in December.

More details here:
[https://blogs.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/adalovelace/2015/09/02/celeb...](https://blogs.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/adalovelace/2015/09/02/celebrate-
ada-lovelace-in-oxford/)

If you're in the UK, I recommend making the effort to visit the display at the
Bodleian.

------
Tloewald
I learned two things I did not know about Ada Lovelace: she had three children
and, even allowing for flattery the artist, was quite beautiful.

And not lacking in self-confidence, either.

~~~
jayvanguard
I learned that she really _got_ the potential of computing and what it was
going to be. In 1843. Crazy.

------
kjs3
I hear she worked with Charles Babbage: Studmuffin of computing. Really,
Nature?

~~~
breadbox
The title is a reference to Babbage's own appellation for Lovelace as "the
Enchantress of Numbers".

~~~
stefantalpalaru
At what point do we admit that Babbage was using this mediocre celebrity-by-
birth to get his articles published and maybe some funding?

~~~
theoh
She was a personality, though, at least that's the impression given in "Zeros
+ Ones" by Sadie Plant (mandatory feminist correction).

